
Redis GUI - fastonosql
FastoRedis (fork of FastoNoSQL) - is a cross-platform open source Redis management tool (i.e. Admin GUI). It put the same engine that powers Redis&#x27;s redis-cli shell. Everything you can write in redis-cli shell — you can write in Fastoredis! Our program works on the most amount of Linux systems, also on Windows, Mac OS X, FreeBSD and Android platforms.
======
reacharavindh
[https://fastoredis.com](https://fastoredis.com)

